# MJM AutoHaus feedback



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

I ordered front rotors and pads over the weekend and got them in today with free shipping. Thanks Juan for getting my brakes out so quick. I'm going to order a clutch kit sometime next week too. ****ing website rocks :thumbup: Can't beat $135 SHIPPED for (2) Front Meyle Rotors and Mintex pads all around. Clutch kit for under $300? I'm on it


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Its now going on 3 months for my struts to get to me! Kinda pissed because I'm still not getting the struts I orderd?!? Koni fsd are no where to be found and there gonna send me yellows to get the ball rolling..


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I am not a customer of theirs :thumbdown:


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

whoooooomp whomp whooooooooomp eace: ****ty for you guys :banghead: great for me :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

JAIMEDR said:


> whoooooomp whomp whooooooooomp eace: ****ty for you guys :banghead: great for me :laugh:



LOL that is one way to look at it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> Its now going on 3 months for my struts to get to me! Kinda pissed because I'm still not getting the struts I orderd?!? Koni fsd are no where to be found and there gonna send me yellows to get the ball rolling..


That could be Koni...It took me close to 4 months to get my coil overs


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Only time I ever had troubles was due to a supplier. I've ordered multiple times from them now and every thing ships so fast!

The great part is, when I had a problem they found my local forum and apologized straight up for the inconvenience. 

and stage 1 228 clutch with 14lb single mass SACH's kit for 305 shipped, couldn't go wrong!! I can't wait to install it


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

tiggo said:


> Only time I ever had troubles was due to a supplier. I've ordered multiple times from them now and every thing ships so fast!
> 
> The great part is, when I had a problem they found my local forum and apologized straight up for the inconvenience.
> 
> and stage 1 228 clutch with 14lb single mass SACH's kit for 305 shipped, couldn't go wrong!! I can't wait to install it


NICE!:thumbup:


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

The couple of times I've ordered from them it's always taken ages. Took a month and a half to get my front brake rotors and brake pads. First due to being out of stock, then changing to parts there were in stock... Another my rear swaybar which took probably three weeks and it was in supposedly in stock.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've ordered from them a few times. Always got my orders delivered on time. Don't like the fact that you can't track them though.


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going to change my clutch within the next season, what else do you guys recommend doing at the same time? front end rebuild kit? it's my daily so Im staying away from aluminum flywheels :laugh:

I'm in the Chicagoland area and want to get a decently priced downpipe custom fabricated but don't know who to trust with my car. Any locals got "a guy" for exhaust work?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

For your DP go with 42DD - it's really the only way.

As far as the clutch goes make sure you do a slave cylinder and buy brake fluid. Do a full flush while you're at it.

MJM is 100% :thumbup: in my book. They have always had my orders out fast. Sometimes I'd even receive parts overnight when I didn't pay a cent for shipping.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

JAIMEDR said:


> I ordered front rotors and pads over the weekend and got them in today with free shipping. Thanks Juan for getting my brakes out so quick. I'm going to order a clutch kit sometime next week too. ****ing website rocks :thumbup: Can't beat $135 SHIPPED for (2) Front Meyle Rotors and Mintex pads all around. Clutch kit for under $300? I'm on it


We appreciate your business; feel free to let us know if there anything else we can do for you.


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

Good looking out MJM AutoHaus :thumbup:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

and see that's what I'm talking about. good customer service!


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

I have ordered from MJM several times and have anyways gotten awesome deals and even better service :thumbup:


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

project92raddoslc said:


> I have ordered from MJM several times and have anyways gotten awesome deals and even better service :thumbup:


I guess it comes down to ... if it goes well, then it went well. If it doesn't, then how does the vendor handle it?

I've been seeing a ton of these threads pop up and always wondered what the real story was. A couple of the threads showed the customer to be an a$$, but also showed MJM's responses to be completely unacceptable and unprofessional. I've ordered from MJM several times and always received everything super quickly.

Until now. My most recent order isn't going well, and it's mainly because MJM is terrible at communication. I received the first of two packages very quickly, but never received a tracking number on the second. Multiple emails have gotten no response and it's clear by their "streamlined" phone system that they are *not* interested in talking to their customers. Oh well. We'll see how it goes and in the future, I'll probably just go elsewhere.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

I've seen and read several threads trashing MJM and I do recall one where a member of MJM threw some stuff back in the guys face, but it was much warrented because the guy was making completely bogus claims.

Just keep in mind that MJM pushes a lot of product so things are bound to go less than 100% on occasion. They are certainly better than some big name providers that have absolutely horrendous service. It took me 4 months to get a refund on an order that another retailer canceled because the parts were backordered. After 7 direct phone calls and 20+ emails they finally sent my money back...worst experience of my life.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

TheBossQ said:


> I guess it comes down to ... if it goes well, then it went well. If it doesn't, then how does the vendor handle it?
> 
> I've been seeing a ton of these threads pop up and always wondered what the real story was. A couple of the threads showed the customer to be an a$$, but also showed MJM's responses to be completely unacceptable and unprofessional. I've ordered from MJM several times and always received everything super quickly.
> 
> Until now. My most recent order isn't going well, and it's mainly because MJM is terrible at communication. I received the first of two packages very quickly, but never received a tracking number on the second. Multiple emails have gotten no response and it's clear by their "streamlined" phone system that they are *not* interested in talking to their customers. Oh well. We'll see how it goes and in the future, I'll probably just go elsewhere.


If you can email us through our site an Order Number, I can look into for you. For lack of knowing a better way to put this (I apologize in advance if this comes off abrasive), it continues to boggle my mind to read posts on forums on how people claim our phone system is difficult to use and/or nobody is ever here to pick it up. I've even seen PMs that say, "I tried to call you just now, but the answering machine keeps picking up!" :sly: Here's a little tip - call and dial "3" (clearly listed as Sales and Production Information when you call) and it rings all 9 phones here, both in our two offices, the showroom and the warehouse! It amazes me how many people will not simply listen to the prompts and dial the correct extension. You have a better chance of finding fat on Paris Hilton's thighs (and yes, I've seen them up close at a party here in Texas) than you do calling 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) from 10AM to 7PM CST, Monday through Friday and *not* speaking to human being. We also use AIM and YIM at mjmautohaus and email is checked approximately 361 days per year. Another little tip (that I may get in trouble for), but if you dial our Wholesale Manager's extension (ext. 202) and he's not at his desk, it will call directly to his mobile phone 24/7/365. How's that for customer service?


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

MJM Autohaus said:


> It amazes me how many people will not simply listen to the prompts and dial the correct extension.


I've been in IT long enough to not be surprised at how people use technology. Rather than blaming your customers for not understanding your IVR, it might be better to try and understand how your IVR is getting used so you can improve your IVR.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

I am considering calling MJM's phones to see if it actually is confusing or if people here are truly idiots...I am thinking it's option #2


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

project92raddoslc said:


> I am considering calling MJM's phones to see if it actually is confusing or if people here are truly idiots...I am thinking it's option #2


In all fairness, I have been known to be a little stupid when calling a place and start muddling through an ivr. I'm tempted to try out their phone system too, just to see how painful they've made it.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

MJM Autohaus said:


> If you can email us through our site an Order Number, I can look into for you. For lack of knowing a better way to put this (I apologize in advance if this comes off abrasive), it continues to boggle my mind to read posts on forums on how people claim our phone system is difficult to use and/or nobody is ever here to pick it up. I've even seen PMs that say, "I tried to call you just now, but the answering machine keeps picking up!" :sly: Here's a little tip - call and dial "3" (clearly listed as Sales and Production Information when you call) and it rings all 9 phones here, both in our two offices, the showroom and the warehouse! It amazes me how many people will not simply listen to the prompts and dial the correct extension. You have a better chance of finding fat on Paris Hilton's thighs (and yes, I've seen them up close at a party here in Texas) than you do calling 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) from 10AM to 7PM CST, Monday through Friday and *not* speaking to human being. We also use AIM and YIM at mjmautohaus and email is checked approximately 361 days per year. Another little tip (that I may get in trouble for), but if you dial our Wholesale Manager's extension (ext. 202) and he's not at his desk, it will call directly to his mobile phone 24/7/365. How's that for customer service?


First, as an owner/operator of 3 businesses, your condescension sits horribly with me.

Second, after not receiving any information (tracking numbers or otherwise) my wife emailed through your site twice last week and both emails were ignored. She started her own MJM account and the parts are a gift for me.

Third, your wholesale manager's extention and extraneous information posted here is not on your website under "contact" is it? So it really is pointless to include that in your reply, especially since your company had multiple chances to reply to us via email. If you had, we wouldn't be having this exchange.

Fourth, call your own phone number:

Option 1: Location and hours.
Option 2: Order status and order tracking.
Option 3: Sales and product information.
Option 4: Wholesale inquiry.

As a customer that has purchased products through your site and is looking to call in to get an update on the order status, which option that you have set up seems the most appropriate?

Call yourself and select option 2. How many of those 9+ lines are ringing? Zero. Is this still boggling your mind?

My wifes own words ... "It's like once you order, they have no desire to talk to you."

So yes, my wife did call yesterday and selected the sales option, not because she needed to buy anything, or because she needed product information, but because that is apparently how to get MJM on the phone.

To sum it up, you couldn't provide us a tracking number for the package. I am supposed to be receiving a call back today to clear this up. Will it happen?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

mdjenkins said:


> I've been in IT long enough to not be surprised at how people use technology. Rather than blaming your customers for not understanding your IVR, it might be better to try and understand how your IVR is getting used so you can improve your IVR.


Thank you for your response. We are not laying "blame" on anyone, but rather wondering how a small percentage of our callers are not simply following prompts to reach their desired designation via our phone system. Many of these "I called and could not get through!" posts are frequently PM'd with a, "Did you dial *3* for Product and Service Information?", only to be told, "No I just dialed Debra's extension because I thought she could help me!" 

Of course, Debra was not in the office that day, but four (4) other staff members were answering 40-45 calls that day. 



TheBossQ said:


> First, as an owner/operator of 3 businesses, your condescension sits horribly with me.


I"m sorry you feel it was condescending, thus why an apology was given before the post (stating "for a lack of another way to put it). Again, you are not the only person whom has called and said they could not get through. We've asked each and every person whom has claimed this and 98% have admitted to *not* listening to the prompts and selecting the proper channels, but rather selecting a rep's *name* in hoping they'd pick up their line.



TheBossQ said:


> Second, after not receiving any information (tracking numbers or otherwise) my wife emailed through your site twice last week and both emails were ignored. She started her own MJM account and the parts are a gift for me.


Emails are checked nearly 360 days in a calender, including at 4AM like they are now by myself whom has to be in early to the office this morning, thus is catching up. No email is *ever* ignored regardless of reason for inquiry. I'd like to get her email so see if it was ever received. Feel free to PM it to me if you don't mind.



TheBossQ said:


> Third, your wholesale manager's extention and extraneous information posted here is not on your website under "contact" is it? So it really is pointless to include that in your reply, especially since your company had multiple chances to reply to us via email. If you had, we wouldn't be having this exchange.


Actually, yes, you can see our Wholesale Manager's information on our site. Take a look; his name is Kelly.



TheBossQ said:


> Fourth, call your own phone number:
> 
> Option 1: Location and hours.
> Option 2: Order status and order tracking.
> ...


Based on your question, Option 2, as it seems you have a question about an order already placed. However, Option 3 will get you someone in Sales whom can also help you. Granted, it is only a very small number (close to 2%) of our customers who have a hard time reaching us. This thread has provided an outstanding way to show us how this is and isn't happen.



TheBossQ said:


> Call yourself and select option 2. How many of those 9+ lines are ringing? Zero. Is this still boggling your mind?


Nope; you're right, that one doesn't ring, yet answers each and every question one could ask about an order that has already been placed, also seen at www.mjmautohaus.com/orders

What question does both this link and Option 2 not answer for you about your order?



TheBossQ said:


> My wifes own words ... "It's like once you order, they have no desire to talk to you."


I'm sorry she feels that way. We speak to customers each and every day and have three (3) employees in sales and customer service whose jobs are do nothing *but* talk to customers on the phone. They have no other responsibility or duty in our office other than chatting with Volkswagen and Audi owners; that's it. From 10AM to 7PM CST they do nothing but answer phones and answer question, look up inquiries, provide information and do whatever needed to help the good lad on the other end of the line. 



TheBossQ said:


> So yes, my wife did call yesterday and selected the sales option, not because she needed to buy anything, or because she needed product information, but because that is apparently how to get MJM on the phone.


Wonderful. Hopefully she was able to speak to someone whom gave her the answer she was looking for.



TheBossQ said:


> To sum it up, you couldn't provide us a tracking number for the package. I am supposed to be receiving a call back today to clear this up. Will it happen?


Yup; tracking is provided as soon as it's available. Again, see www.mjmautohaus.com/orders for every answer to each and every question one could possibly ask *after* an order is placed.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

MJM Autohaus said:


> I"m sorry you feel it was condescending, thus why an apology was given before the post (stating "for a lack of another way to put it).


Yes, you did preempt your condescension with an apology. I'm sure there was not one other way to put it than how you did. 



MJM Autohaus said:


> Again, you are not the only person whom has called and said they could not get through. We've asked each and every person whom has claimed this and 98% have admitted to *not* listening to the prompts and selecting the proper channels, but rather selecting a rep's *name* in hoping they'd pick up their line.


This has nothing to do with me. I listened to the prompts, we've established that. This is nothing but a "hey, look over there" response.



MJM Autohaus said:


> Emails are checked nearly 360 days in a calender, including at 4AM like they are now by myself whom has to be in early to the office this morning, thus is catching up. No email is *ever* ignored regardless of reason for inquiry. I'd like to get her email so see if it was ever received. Feel free to PM it to me if you don't mind.


You can repeat this all you want. You were emailed through your site twice, and there was no response. And this is your company's MO. After doing some searching, there are dozens of threads (here and other forums) with the same complaint, and yet you'll just continue the same rhetoric of "we answer all emails, we have a bunch of employees, this is what they do." So it's your customers that are ALL wrong.



MJM Autohaus said:


> Actually, yes, you can see our Wholesale Manager's information on our site. Take a look; his name is Kelly.


That wasn't the question. I asked if the information you posted on Vortex (his phone extension) was on the website under "contact"? The answer is no. If you go to "about MJM", his email is there. Why would I email the wholesale manager about a retail order? Again, another "hey, look over there" answer. So now, I should have known to either select option 3, or I should have known to email Kelly.



MJM Autohaus said:


> Based on your question, Option 2, as it seems you have a question about an order already placed. However, Option 3 will get you someone in Sales whom can also help you. Granted, it is only a very small number (close to 2%) of our customers who have a hard time reaching us. This thread has provided an outstanding way to show us how this is and isn't happen.


Interesting statistic. You track this? I doubt it. If true, then only 2% of your customers are actually listening to the prompts. To paraphrase your retort: "Yes option 2 seems like the most appropriate, but you should have known that you have to choose option 3 if you want to talk to someone."



MJM Autohaus said:


> Nope; you're right, that one doesn't ring, yet answers each and every question one could ask about an order that has already been placed, also seen at www.mjmautohaus.com/orders What question does both this link and Option 2 not answer for you about your order?


This prompt answers nothing. This prompt is simply a recorded message that, in summary, says, "Go to our website, or email us." My question is, "where is my package, why don't I have a tracking number yet, when did this ship?" ... the website provides none of these details and you were emailed and the emails went without response. So we are back to the "You should have known to select option 3" answer. 

By the way, that link takes me to a horribly written FAQ-style jumble of garbage that answers nothing. To summarize it, "You could get tracking information, or you might not. If you do, then you got it, if you don't, then just be patient, because you might get it, or you might not. Might be right away, might be 72 hours, or it might not be at all."



MJM Autohaus said:


> Wonderful. Hopefully she was able to speak to someone whom gave her the answer she was looking for.


As before, the answer is no. No tracking number could be provided. Also, your promised return phone call was not made. I had to call you, again. Turns out there is no tracking number, because the item hasn't shipped. Item was ordered on the 15th, so it's not unreasonable to question what is going on. 

All of your "answers" are just lame attempts at trying to deflect attention from the fact that you have problems with your customer service and your attitude. You don't even know your own phone system, but you respond as if I should know it well enough to select an option that doesn't even match my needs.

You like to tell people that aren't happy with your customer service to patronize the other vendors. This is the only good advice I've seen you give. I get it ... you don't need my business. Who owns MJM? Does this person know this is how customers are dealt with?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

MJM Autohaus said:


> Emails are checked nearly 360 days in a calender, including at 4AM like they are now by myself whom has to be in early to the office this morning, thus is catching up. No email is *ever* ignored regardless of reason for inquiry. I'd like to get her email so see if it was ever received. Feel free to PM it to me if you don't mind.


And by the way, my wife just checked her email. You just responded @ 4:25am this morning to the first email that we sent on Thursday of last week.

And the email you sent was totally worthless. If you spent as much time resolving customer issues as you do here trying to prove how right you are, you'd have a lot less pissed off customers.

So I guess you do return emails ... eventually. Oh, and we still don't have a tracking number.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

We got the tracking number finally, which required another call on my part. Far more eventful than it needed to be.

No worries though. We get to part ways now.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We understand that semantics and online forum banter, and online rants, go hand-in-hand (some have nothing better to do - even after their parts are in hand), but we realize some folks feel it's better to "Let it off their chests!", yet we'll go ahead and supersede this in an effort to give you 'superior' and 'unheard of' customer service', as we'd like to say that you are 100% correct, as again, you are our customer, and your case here, solidifies the 'oh-so-popular' (and often) term, "The Customer Is Always Right", and we'd like to end this thread by saying that you have indeed "One-Upped" us and we have no excuse whatsoever, as again, you are the boss here and nothing posted by the seller (MJM) holds any weight at all. That said, you are our customer and are always right no matter what. We realize that we live in a society that deems the scenario "It is appropriate to throw your cold soup on the waiter and blame him for the cook's error!" an appropriate world and that it always makes the customer feel "bigger" and "better" that they've shown the *ONLINE WORLD" who the boss is (i.e. 'that they've shown-up the vendor). You, our friend, are the customer, better known as the 'Star of the Show', and we want to give you full credit and open act props for your performance and hope that we can do better the next time we serve you, we are given the opportunity to service you a better example of who you want to be served. If you can send us a PM (without dragging this on further via futile forum banter) with your contact info, we'll see what we can do in talking to management about getting you a credit of up to 50% off your order for your inconvenience and less-than-satisfactory phone system experience (that very few have problems with).


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

You really are totally clueless aren't you? You start off with backhanded insults, continue with useless double talk, lounge magician sleight-of-hand BS responses and end with this diatribe of illiterate rambling. And you think that's 'superior' and 'unheard of' customer service. Why? Because you throw out the possibility of a 50% discount?

During the whole ordeal, did I ever ask for money? Over the phone or here? Any mention of wanting compensation? Not once.

What I wanted was information. The entire time.

50% discount on this particular order is about $140.00. Keep it ... your prices were more than fair. It's your attitude that sucked.


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

If these a$$clowns spent the time they blow on Vortex defending their $hitty customer service, and actually used it FOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I doubt that there would be around 100 threads about MJM's poor customer service, nor any need to respond to them.

Yes, customers can suck sometimes. But good business practice states the "customer is always right". Keep pissing off customers, and you won't have any more. The notion that "you can't please everyone", is belied by the fact that there are hundreds of online vendors who do the same amount of volume, or more, and still have sterling feedback. Using condescending language and superfluous air quotes in your responses is completely off-putting. 

People are drawn to MJM for the low prices. You have to expect that there is a REASON for those low prices. Either they're doing so much volume that they get the parts cheaper, OR, they're not spending the money on employees to fill those orders adequately and deal with the customers. You decide which.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What happened to the good ok days when you could just call the company up and bitch someone out? All these bashing threads are getting old


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

MJM Autohaus said:


> We understand that semantics and online forum banter, and online rants, go hand-in-hand (some have nothing better to do - even after their parts are in hand), but we realize some folks feel it's better to "Let it off their chests!", yet we'll go ahead and supersede this in an effort to give you 'superior' and 'unheard of' customer service', as we'd like to say that you are 100% correct, as again, you are our customer, and your case here, solidifies the 'oh-so-popular' (and often) term, "The Customer Is Always Right", and we'd like to end this thread by saying that you have indeed "One-Upped" us and we have no excuse whatsoever, as again, you are the boss here and nothing posted by the seller (MJM) holds any weight at all. That said, you are our customer and are always right no matter what. We realize that we live in a society that deems the scenario "It is appropriate to throw your cold soup on the waiter and blame him for the cook's error!" an appropriate world and that it always makes the customer feel "bigger" and "better" that they've shown the *ONLINE WORLD" who the boss is (i.e. 'that they've shown-up the vendor). You, our friend, are the customer, better known as the 'Star of the Show', and we want to give you full credit and open act props for your performance and hope that we can do better the next time we serve you, we are given the opportunity to service you a better example of who you want to be served. If you can send us a PM (without dragging this on further via futile forum banter) with your contact info, we'll see what we can do in talking to management about getting you a credit of up to 50% off your order for your inconvenience and less-than-satisfactory phone system experience (that very few have problems with).


opcorn:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

cmon.... war of words... 


where's the :heart:

honestly, can't you 2 sort this out a little more privately? :facepalm:


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have ordered from MJM a few times without hassle. However, reading their responses to this thread makes me think twice about ever doing business with them again. The condescending nature of the posts, the sarcastic tone about how "the customer is always right," and the fact that it seems to be the customers fault that the phone system is confusing makes me sad as a business professional. Even offering the customer a discount was condescending by adding the parenthesis and stating that not very many customers have trouble with the IVR. 

Seriously, I would rather do business where they value and respect their customers, even if I have to pay more for the same items.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Just because the guy on the other end of the posts may be slightly less than friendly and empathetic, doesn't mean that thats how the company treats their customers as a whole. Does this excuse the way he treated paying customers? No. But, this deff. brought forward some short-comings in the companies customer service, and hopefully will be used 1) as an example of how not to treat customers in the future, and 2) to rework and fix problems in the customer service "dept.", and remedy issues with communication, both within the company and externally towards customers. Me personally, I have not yet purchased anything from MJM, but I still plan to. Everybody has had a bad experience dealing with somebody. Stuff happens, but most people just put on their "big boy undies" and deal with it, in one way or another, usually in a more civilized and private manner than was demonstrated here. Just my $.02.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

tochtli83 said:


> If these a$$clowns spent the time they blow on Vortex defending their $hitty customer service, and actually used it FOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I doubt that there would be around 100 threads about MJM's poor customer service, nor any need to respond to them.


 This for a fact. 



DurTTy said:


> honestly, can't you 2 sort this out a little more privately? :facepalm:


 Sorry, but when a vendor publicly accuses you of being too dumb to figure out their "simple phone system", it warrants a public response. I posted up coherent facts. They posted B.S. for no other reason than to try to save face. I wasn't willing to allow them to get away with weak, B.S. responses. Someone throws dirt in your face, do you just take it? 



country1911 said:


> Seriously, I would rather do business where they value and respect their customers, even if I have to pay more for the same items.


 The majority of my orders are big orders, as in hundreds of dollars at a time. I have found other vendors here are eager to work with you and will gladly match prices when you aren't trying to nickel and dime them on $20.00 orders. 



96AAAjetta said:


> Stuff happens, but most people just put on their "big boy undies" and deal with it, in one way or another, usually in a more civilized and private manner than was demonstrated here. Just my $.02.


 Would you like a look at my big boy undies? Here they are ... the same day (10.15.11) that we ordered from MJM, we also placed an order with 034 Motorsport. 034's website said the items were in stock, when in fact they were back ordered. Couple weeks after the order, no package and no word from 034. So I called them and .... a professional person picked up the phone, let me know they were waiting on one item that was back ordered and that it would probably be another week or two. Did I flip out? Demand half off my order? Complain that the website said and still says in stock? Nope. He offered to ship everything else and then ship the final item when it came in. I told him no big deal, just ship everything all together. I was satisfied with the professionalism and information I received. That's all I wanted from MJM, and that's what I didn't get. 

If they would have simply said "give us a call and select option 3 and we'll gladly help you out", instead of insulting me to try to save face, they'd still have a customer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

TheBossQ said:


> You really are totally clueless aren't you? You start off with backhanded insults, continue with useless double talk, lounge magician sleight-of-hand BS responses and end with this diatribe of illiterate rambling. And you think that's 'superior' and 'unheard of' customer service. Why? Because you throw out the possibility of a 50% discount?
> 
> During the whole ordeal, did I ever ask for money? Over the phone or here? Any mention of wanting compensation? Not once.
> 
> ...


 We were just making every attempt to tell you what we felt like you wanted to hear, offer up some kind of apology and do what we could do to end the email notifications we keep receiving for this thread (which seems to be a futile attempt to do so), but understand that no matter what you say or do, some fella is gonna wanna have the last word and "1-up" a business (because that's the society we live in). Also, I did not see any "insults" here, but I suppose there are always two ways to read everything online (i.e. some people will see the number "8" as the number 8, while some will see it as two zeros stacked on top of each other). 



tochtli83 said:


> If these a$$clowns spent the time they blow on Vortex defending their $hitty customer service, and actually used it FOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I doubt that there would be around 100 threads about MJM's poor customer service, nor any need to respond to them.
> 
> Yes, customers can suck sometimes. But good business practice states the "customer is always right". Keep pissing off customers, and you won't have any more. The notion that "you can't please everyone", is belied by the fact that there are hundreds of online vendors who do the same amount of volume, or more, and still have sterling feedback. Using condescending language and superfluous air quotes in your responses is completely off-putting.
> 
> People are drawn to MJM for the low prices. You have to expect that there is a REASON for those low prices. Either they're doing so much volume that they get the parts cheaper, OR, they're not spending the money on employees to fill those orders adequately and deal with the customers. You decide which.


 Thank your for your post. We will submit your comment to management and see what kind of improvements can made on the points you hit on. 



PLAYED TT said:


> What happened to the good ok days when you could just call the company up and bitch someone out? All these bashing threads are getting old


 We are open from 10AM to 7PM (CST), Monday-Friday and our number is 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) 

Feel free to give us a call anytime if you have any questions. As mentioned earlier in this thread, "Sales and Product Information" is extension 3. 



country1911 said:


> I have ordered from MJM a few times without hassle. However, reading their responses to this thread makes me think twice about ever doing business with them again. The condescending nature of the posts, the sarcastic tone about how "the customer is always right," and the fact that it seems to be the customers fault that the phone system is confusing makes me sad as a business professional. Even offering the customer a discount was condescending by adding the parenthesis and stating that not very many customers have trouble with the IVR.
> 
> Seriously, I would rather do business where they value and respect their customers, even if I have to pay more for the same items.


 Like mentioned earlier, we were not laying "blame" on anyone, but simply asking (which was obviously being done rhetorically) how a _small_ percentage of our customer were having problems getting through. Case in point: it is 6:03 PM (CST) as I post this and since 9:54 AM (CST), we've taken 47 calls today with nobody mentioning any difficulty getting through. Again, it seems that a _majority_ of our customers have no problem with our phone system and call attendant, as it's only a small minority having difficulty. We've changed our system multiple times to help with this, yet a small minority continues to have difficulty. The owner of the company that designed and installed our phone system is actually a VW/Audi owner and a big time member of this forum. Being that we do not know or understand phone systems (it's not our specialty), we've asked him many, many, many times about why this keeps happening. Suffice to say, you probably would not want to hear the answer he gives us. In fact, even though we've yet to post his response, a few members in this thread have taken those words out of our mouths and made that assumption already. Again, we never made those comments, but someone whom deals with phone systems for a living has (I'm sure you guys can figure out what we're saying here). I suppose we'll have to go back to the drawing board once again and see what we can do to improve upon it.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

TheBossQ said:


> Would you like a look at my big boy undies? Here they are ... the same day (10.15.11) that we ordered from MJM, we also placed an order with 034 Motorsport. 034's website said the items were in stock, when in fact they were back ordered. Couple weeks after the order, no package and no word from 034. So I called them and .... a professional person picked up the phone, let me know they were waiting on one item that was back ordered and that it would probably be another week or two. Did I flip out? Demand half off my order? Complain that the website said and still says in stock? Nope. He offered to ship everything else and then ship the final item when it came in. I told him no big deal, just ship everything all together. I was satisfied with the professionalism and information I received. That's all I wanted from MJM, and that's what I didn't get.
> 
> If they would have simply said "give us a call and select option 3 and we'll gladly help you out", instead of insulting me to try to save face, they'd still have a customer.


 Funny you say that...I have the worst experience ordering from 034. There was nothing but poor communication and they never shipped out my parts that were "delivered" for almost a month. After several calls and emails they finally decided to look into it and see that they never had it sent out. 

Quite the opposite reaction from MJM..I ordered and they didn't have my radiator in stock. I was notified via email the next day with two new options (one of them being $20 cheaper than the replacement i ordered). I told them how to proceed and it was delivered two days later.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We were just making every attempt to tell you what we felt like you wanted to hear


 Really? 



[email protected] said:


> offer up some kind of apology


 Really? Could you point me back to the apology in the thread. I missed it. 



[email protected] said:


> but understand that no matter what you say or do, some fella is gonna wanna have the last word


 Look in the mirror. 



[email protected] said:


> and "1-up" a business (because that's the society we live in).


 Wasn't trying to 1-up a business. Whatever the hell that means. But I think you are talking about how I wouldn't let you get away with your B.S. responses. 



[email protected] said:


> Also, I did not see any "insults" here, but I suppose there are always two ways to read everything online (i.e. some people will see the number "8" as the number 8, while some will see it as two zeros stacked on top of each other).


 Backhanded insults. I said backhanded insults ... i.e. you didn't come right out and insult me, but the insults were insinuated. I'm not the only one that is reading between the lines. Several people besides me called you out on your condescension and sarcastic responses. Keep pretending it wasn't there and you were really just trying your best to provide me "unheard of" customer service. 




mdjenkins said:


> Rather than blaming your customers for not understanding your IVR ...





tochtli83 said:


> If these a$$clowns spent the time they blow on Vortex defending their $hitty customer service, and actually used it FOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I doubt that there would be around 100 threads about MJM's poor customer service, nor any need to respond to them --- Using condescending language and superfluous air quotes in your responses is completely off-putting.





country1911 said:


> I have ordered from MJM a few times without hassle. However, reading their responses to this thread makes me think twice about ever doing business with them again. The condescending nature of the posts, the sarcastic tone about how "the customer is always right," and the fact that it seems to be the customers fault that the phone system is confusing makes me sad as a business professional. Even offering the customer a discount was condescending by adding the parenthesis and stating that not very many customers have trouble with the IVR.
> 
> Seriously, I would rather do business where they value and respect their customers, even if I have to pay more for the same items.





96AAAjetta said:


> Does this excuse the way he treated paying customers? No. But, this deff. brought forward some short-comings in the companies customer service, and hopefully will be used 1) as an example of how not to treat customers in the future, and 2) to rework and fix problems in the customer service "dept.", and remedy issues with communication, both within the company and externally towards customers ...


 Are all of these people seeing two zeros stacked one on the other? 

My last words on this to you ... you should have just posted: "Sorry if we missed your emails or if our phone system was less than clear. Could you please dial 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and select option 3? That will get you right through to us and we'll help you get the info you need." 

Copy and paste that into a word document. Every time you have to respond to a thread and you have the urge to pop off a jacka$$ response, just copy and paste. Leave the smart a$$ comments about fat on Paris Hilton's thighs and other unnecessary crap out. It's stupid and serves no purpose but to piss off the people sending money your way. That's my advice to you, but you obviously can and will do whatever you want.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This thread is jokes. Also makes me not want to order from MJM as well. There's ways to do things and ways to be a douche doing things.. Almost as bad as INA threads..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

project92raddoslc said:


> Funny you say that...I have the worst experience ordering from 034. There was nothing but poor communication and they never shipped out my parts that were "delivered" for almost a month. After several calls and emails they finally decided to look into it and see that they never had it sent out.
> 
> Quite the opposite reaction from MJM..I ordered and they didn't have my radiator in stock. I was notified via email the next day with two new options (one of them being $20 cheaper than the replacement i ordered). I told them how to proceed and it was delivered two days later.


 You got it in just two days? Sorry it took so long.  

And to the TheBossQ: you win. We'll see what we can do to make our phone system more user-friendly to the small percentage of people who have difficulty understanding it. 

We _apologize_ for your inconvenience.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

/thread


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> You got it in just two days? Sorry it took so long.
> 
> And to the TheBossQ: you win. We'll see what we can do to make our phone system more user-friendly to the small percentage of people who have difficulty understanding it.
> 
> We _apologize_ for your inconvenience.


 shocking . 
the term "talking when you should be listening" comes to mind . 
i suggest you show this thread to your management team , as how i see it the biggest problem here is not with the phone system ..... 

this is not an arguement . 
you don't need to win .... 
it is basic customer service and how your companies service is viewed . 
i will definately not be "trying" your phone system after reading what you have written on here .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

ian c - U.K. said:


> shocking .
> the term "talking when you should be listening" comes to mind .
> i suggest you show this thread to your management team , as how i see it the biggest problem here is not with the phone system .....
> 
> ...


 No problem. Thank you for your post! :thumbup:


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

MJM must be doing very well...plenty of orders coming in. Why else would they give a customer their ass to kiss when voicing a legitimate issue. I've called MJM four times over the last couple weeks and got voicemail two of those times. The system isnt hard to understand but if you want to talk to a LIVE person it can be frustrating. The customer isn't always right but they do deserve to at least think you want their business again. 
I find myself out $200 because of a faulty fuel pump and all I get is the shpill about electrical products and how my car F's it up... 
MJM gets four thumbs down from me..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

PiSSAT4motion said:


> MJM must be doing very well...plenty of orders coming in. Why else would they give a customer their ass to kiss when voicing a legitimate issue. I've called MJM four times over the last couple weeks and got voicemail two of those times. The system isnt hard to understand but if you want to talk to a LIVE person it can be frustrating. The customer isn't always right but they do deserve to at least think you want their business again.
> I find myself out $200 because of a faulty fuel pump and all I get is the shpill about electrical products and how my car F's it up...
> MJM gets four thumbs down from me..


 You called and said that when you installed the pump it worked at first, but that it then stopped working shortly after installing it. This is a surefire indication that the pump was just fine and working properly, but that your problem, that obviously prompted you to buy a fuel pump in the first place, is related to _something_ else (i.e. a short or other malfunctioning part) other than the pump itself. You have other issues with your electrical and/or fueling system that you need to _properly_ diagnose, rather than just throwing a bunch of parts at it hoping it fixes the issue. It's much like when someone has a MAF fault code, buys another and installs it because they think that is the fix, only for the problem (not related to the MAF, but rather dirt in the intake, bad 02 sensors, etc) to kill the second MAF and them expecting it to be warrantied. Like discussed on the phone with you this morning, there are no returns on electrical parts (which is typically industry standard), but that we here at MJM, as a courtesy to you, once you've _accurately_ determined what the problem is, would help you out with the part you needed by giving it to you at cost. I guess now that you've decided to take your issue to the forums like this, that option is no longer open? Seems like you've decided to do things your own way here. Sorry to see that it's come to this. Good luck to you.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, hate to do it, but I gotta agree with MJM here. If the story is that it worked for a little while and then quit, it isn't really their fault. They sent you a working product. Some companies may take a loss here and let you exchange it, but I completely understand why other companies would not.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

ok folks...i think this one is over


----------

